# الخلية الجافة لانتاج الهايدروجين



## صلاح الجبوري (10 مايو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء عندما جمعت الخليية الجافة لانتاج الهايدروجين وعرضتها للتيار الكهربائي ضهر للخلية ضغط من الاتجاهين اي من الانبوب الخاص لخروج الانتاج وكذلك من الانبوب الخاص لدخول المحلول للخلية لذلك الضغط منع المحلول بانسيابية الدخول للخلية وبعد ذلك تضائل الضغط تدريجيا(مع ضعف تدريجي للانتاج) وبدا المحلول بالمرور بصورة بسيطة الى الخلية من الخزان المخصص لتجهيز الخلية بالمحلول والمحصلة تذبذب الانتاج بسبب هذه الضاهرة وحسب زيادة الضغط وقلته . اسعفوني جزاكم الله خيرا.:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (10 مايو 2009)

اتصور ان هناك من المتابعين من يستطيع التعليق على هذا الامر
من المستحيل ان الجميع لايملك فكرة ولو بسيطة عن fluid mechanics


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم أوضح سؤالك أكثر برسومات وخطوات ...

ووضح سؤالك ليتم الرد عليك .... السؤال متداخل جدا ...


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاظل سوف ارسل مخطط مرسوم بيدي لتوضيح الفكرة واشكر مداخلتك والله ايوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 مايو 2009)

ننتظرك أخ صلاح ................


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (2 يونيو 2009)

في هذا الرابط مخطط لتوضيح التجربة مع الشكر الجزيل للتعاون وادعوا من الله التوفيق للجميعhttp://www.2shared.com/file/6071976/eb57b915/9_online.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> في هذا الرابط مخطط لتوضيح التجربة مع الشكر الجزيل للتعاون وادعوا من الله التوفيق للجميعhttp://www.2shared.com/file/6071976/eb57b915/9_online.html


الحل هنا

http://www.2shared.com/file/6086531/7c2bfbe/9_online.html


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز فجر الصباح 
خطوتك باعادة مسار التوليد الى خزان المحلول هي الغاء لمبدأ عمل الخلية الجافة
فالخلية الجافة تعمل كوحدة منفصلة تستلم محلولا لتجهز غازا 
وان مساحات السطوح المستخدمة لتوليد الهيدروجن تكون مساوية لتلك التي تولد الاوكسجن والامر لايتطلب زيادة عدد الاقطاب السالبة
والله اعلم
وسف لاخطائي


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 يونيو 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> الاخ العزيز فجر الصباح
> خطوتك باعادة مسار التوليد الى خزان المحلول هي الغاء لمبدأ عمل الخلية الجافة
> فالخلية الجافة تعمل كوحدة منفصلة تستلم محلولا لتجهز غازا
> وان مساحات السطوح المستخدمة لتوليد الهيدروجن تكون مساوية لتلك التي تولد الاوكسجن والامر لايتطلب زيادة عدد الاقطاب السالبة
> ...


عمل الخلية يعتمد على نظرية الاوانى المستطرقة

وعى ان يكون خزان السائل اعلى من المستوى الافقي للخلية 
وبالتالى فعند تحلل السائل الى غازات فانها تتصاعد الي الاعلي لتصل لي الخزان وهنا يتولد الضغط الكافي لنزول سائل جديد الى الخلية مكان السائل المستهلك في التحليل
الاقطاب السالبة تزيد بقدار واحد عن الموجبة حتى يتم استخدام جابي القطب الموجب وليس جانب واحد وتقليل الفاقد من الكهرباء


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم اخوتي على هذا التفاعل وادعوا من الله لكم الاجر والثواب واسمحوا لي بالمداخلة ولحد علمي والله اعلم ان الظغط المتولد من الخلية (بعد ايصالها بالمصدر) يكون باتجاهين مدخل المحلول ومخرج الانتاج وبالرغم من محاولا تي التي من ضمنها الشكل المعدل من قبل الاخ فجر الصباح مشكورا واعتقد الخلية تخرج من نضرية الاواني المستطرقة بعد تعريضها للتيار بسبب الظاهرة نفسها والشكل المرسل جعلت الخزان للمحلول مغلق ماعدا فتحة انسيابية المحلول لجعل ظغط معاكس لظغط الخلية


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يونيو 2009)

كما تفضل الاخ الجبوري مشكورا 
الاواني المستطرقة ذات نهايات مفتوحة للضغط الجوي 
في الرسم المرفق 1.الخزان مغلق وسيتعرض لانخفاض الضغط عند استهلاك جزء من المحلول. 2.الخلية مصممة كخلية جافة اي ذات حيز مغلق ( ) يتولد فيه ضغط عند الشروع بتحليل الماء . 3.كمية التيار المار في الخلية هو مقدارثابت يمربالصفائح الموجبة بنفس الكثافة التي يمر بها بالصفائح السالبة.
بعد اجراء التحويرات المقترحة من الزميل العزيز
1.يكون الضغط في الحيز المغلق الذي يشمل الخلية والخزان متسلويا قبل وخلال التحليل مما يؤدي لخروج الغاز منطرفي الخلية وبالتالي اعاقة المحلول من المرورخلال انبوب التغذية للتعويض. 2.تعمل الخلية كخلية تقليدية كون الحيز انف الذكر حيزا واحدا وليسمن طراز الحيز المفتوح ( )والذي صممت الخلية الجافة للعمل على أساسه.
والله اعلم
وعذرا لكثرة اخطائي


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (4 يونيو 2009)

كما تفضل الاخ الجبوري مشكورا 
الاواني المستطرقة ذات نهايات مفتوحة للضغط الجوي 
في الرسم المرفق 1.الخزان مغلق وسيتعرض لانخفاض الضغط عند استهلاك جزء من المحلول. 2.الخلية مصممة كخلية جافة اي ذات حيز مغلق ( closed system ) يتولد فيه ضغط عند الشروع بتحليل الماء . 3.كمية التيار المار في الخلية هو مقدارثابت يمربالصفائح الموجبة بنفس الكثافة التي يمر بها بالصفائح السالبة.
بعد اجراء التحويرات المقترحة من الزميل العزيز
1.يكون الضغط في الحيز المغلق الذي يشمل الخلية والخزان متسلويا قبل وخلال التحليل مما يؤدي لخروج الغاز من طرفي الخلية وبالتالي اعاقة المحلول من المرورخلال انبوب التغذية للتعويض. 2.تعمل الخلية كخلية تقليدية كون الحيز انف الذكر حيزا واحدا وليس من طراز الحيز المفتوح( open system ) والذي صممت الخلية الجافة للعمل على أساسه.
والله اعلم 
وعذرا لكثرة اخطائي


----------



## alsane (5 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي اجعل مخرج الغاز من اعلى الخلية ,لان الغاز بطبيعته يرتفع لاعلى ,بالنسبة لخليتك المخرج والمدخل نفس المستوى وبزيادة ضغط الغاز ادى خروج الغاز من الجهتين


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (5 يونيو 2009)

*كما يبو*

كما يبدو من رسم الاخ الجبوري ومن النتائج التي حصل عليها 
ان منطقة التطبيق ذات تفاوت قليل جدا في الارتفاع (حجرة تثبيت المحرك ) مما يجعل الفرق بين ارتفاعي الدخول و الخروج قليل (ما يضعف تاثير ضغط السائل) 
وان كثافة التوليد وطبيعة مسار الغاز (يكون المنتج داخل الخلية بهيئة رغوة)
هما السببان في صعوبة انسيابية وتجهيز الغاز
اظن ان اعادة تصميم شكل حاوية الخلية فيه بعض الجدوى و كذلك اعادة توزيع اجزاء امنظومة 

quote=alsane;1127301]يا اخي اجعل مخرج الغاز من اعلى الخلية ,لان الغاز بطبيعته يرتفع لاعلى ,بالنسبة لخليتك المخرج والمدخل نفس المستوى وبزيادة ضغط الغاز ادى خروج الغاز من الجهتين[/quote]


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

وفقك الله للخير


----------

